# Problem with IP



## norisknofun (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, 

I have a prob. with my IP. If I type sysinstall in terminal and want to edit my IP to Dynamic DNS (dyndns.org), there only is a IPv4 Gateway in but no IPv4 adress! Anybody has an idea? 

Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you trying to find what your IP address is?  Use ifconfig(8).


----------



## norisknofun (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

No, I know my IP Adress but my PC via dynDNS doesn't 

Look, I put in host: xxx.dyndns.org ...domain: .dyndns.org (just an example) ,  i leave out the other fields - so it does it automatically. --> Gateway = ok, Name Server = ok BUT there is NO IP in! 

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## aragon (Feb 1, 2010)

You must be joking?  How is your PC going to perform a DNS resolution on your dyndns domain... if it doesn't have an IP address to begin with?  What you're trying to do is fundamentally impossible.


----------



## norisknofun (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah it's a big problem! But I don't know why. And if I edit the Network Configuration , my keyboard doesn't work any more.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2010)

First things first, your install is working? 
I mean it boots and you are able to login?

If that's the case, please forget about sysinstall. It's a nice tool to get a quick install done but don't use it for anything else.

Now tell us something about the computer, or perhaps you're running freebsd in a VM?
How are you normally connected to the internet?


----------



## norisknofun (Feb 1, 2010)

I want my IP Adress to be not 192.168.x.x but the public IP, so i tried it via DynDNS, but than all the problems comes on. Do I have to install my FreeBSD new?? No, it's not on a virtual... 

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah.. You cannot get your Internet IP on the local computer. You are behind a router. Unless you can configure your router to do so. Some routers have a 'DMZ' option or some other way to expose the Internet IP on the local netwerk. But that depends on the router and has nothing to do with freebsd.

No, you don't have to install it new. We should be able to get you going on the freebsd side


----------



## aragon (Feb 1, 2010)

Even with a DMZ option the PC will still have to stay on the 192.168.x.y address...

norisknofun, why do you want the public IP assigned to your PC's interface?  What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## norisknofun (Feb 1, 2010)

My Router has DMZ, yes. 

@aragon:  FTP Services, HTTP Services etc...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2010)

All those services can probably be easily forwarded on your router.


----------



## norisknofun (Feb 1, 2010)

I had forwarded Ports 20,21,80, 3306 (MYSQL) but I can't connect on the server... Because sysinstall isn't able to take my public IP Adress. 

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2010)

Your router has a wonderful tool called NAT. It translates your internet address to your internal 192.168.x.y address. 
There's no need to configure freebsd for that. Just set it to the correct 192.168.x.y address or let DHCP handle it.

Oh.. And do make sure you've set proper passwords on your mysql before opening it up to the internet


----------



## norisknofun (Feb 2, 2010)

I haven't solved the problem.  My Router doesn't have NAT...only DMZ. I am able to connect to the FTP Server with the Public IP but not to MYSQL or other services. 

??


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

norisknofun said:
			
		

> My Router doesn't have NAT...


Yes your router does have NAT. That's why you have an RFC1918 private address and are still able to access the internet.


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 3, 2010)

If your IP address is in one of these blocks, then you are definitely using NAT: 10.0.0.0/8, 172.16.0.0/12, or 192.168.0.0/16.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> If your IP address is in one of these blocks, then you are definitely using NAT: 10.0.0.0/8, 172.16.0.0/12, or 192.168.0.0/16.



RFC-1918


----------

